
Ask HN: How to manage professional connections? - ashishb
How do people manage their professional connections? LinkedIn works to find and make new one but not to stay in touch.<p>I am looking for the ability to<p>1. Tag existing connections
2. See my connections by location (eg. If I am visiting New York,I can reach out to some of my connections there)
3. Track when I last connected with someone (through my calendar appointments)
======
Bucephalus355
Salesforce. You can get the Developer Edition for free which has all features
enabled. Or you can just pay $300 for a 1 year license.

Within a day of using Salesforce, even though I hadn’t fully set it up yet, I
had a wave of relief wash over me. Just seeing names, data, events, etc put in
the system took out a lot of unconscious anxiety I had in my mind about
managing my relationships.

Yes it’s not perfect, yes it’s a little bit of enterprise overkill, but it
works and I know it’s going to be around.

~~~
eindiran
Can you expand on this a little bit? I'm not sure if I have the right
impression but I thought Salesforce was intended as a sales and accounting
tool for businesses. Is this an intended use case, or is this a creative
repurposing of the tool?

~~~
Bucephalus355
It’s meant to track Contacts as one of it’s primary features. I then use
“Accounts” as buckets / groups to put people in. Pretty straight forward use
of the product.

MonicaHQ has better features I think (don’t think it has a mobile app though
since it’s written in PHP), but how you manage your contacts is a huge life
spanning project. I hate to play the typical “enterprise software” card here,
but you really want to make sure it’s going to be around a long time, not to
mention secure.

------
privong
This is a bit more oriented towards social relationships, but it might also
work for your use case: [https://www.monicahq.com/](https://www.monicahq.com/)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Second Monicahq. I use it for all of my personal and business relationships;
it works very well and the development roadmap is featurefull.

Disclaimer: No association other than happy paying user

------
farmerinthecity
I’ve found the iOS app ntwrk to be good for this.

~~~
m3tr0s
Seems to be a great idea!

------
hackermamkin
asd

------
hackermamkin
bjb

------
hackermamkin
sfff

